# Seriously disgusting *cough*



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I had to post a couple more yet...it's just sad how ugly some horses are :lol: NOT, might have some more new picture soon! JDI is finding me a new girly halter for her! Very excited!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

omg! talk about adorable!!! i LOVE her!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

happygoose123 said:


> omg! talk about adorable!!! i LOVE her!!!!


That's exactly what I mean. I just want to throw up when I look up her photos :lol:


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

aww! she is soo cute! She has such a sweet little face and such great coloring. She looks like such a sweetheart!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

She is ADORABLE!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

She is a little angel and sooo gentle. If you walk up to her and cradle her head and neck she'll just give you a hug. She'll wait until you let go. She is a sweetheart.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I couldn't have said it better myself!


My2Geldings said:


> That's exactly what I mean. I just want to throw up when I look up her photos :lol:


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Too friggin cute!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Seriously DO NOT be fooled by her looks. That will cause you to make some abnormal "awwww" sounds at your computer screen. Horses are a disease! she is a disease!

I'll take a video later tonight :wink:


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> Seriously DO NOT be fooled by her looks. That will cause you to make some abnormal "awwww" sounds at your computer screen. Horses are a disease! she is a disease!
> 
> I'll take a video later tonight :wink:


:lol: You make me laugh. So when are you gonna take her over some mini fences? 
I won't aww. I swear, but it's not easy.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Whipple said:


> :lol: You make me laugh. So when are you gonna take her over some mini fences?
> I won't aww. I swear, but it's not easy.


HAHAHAHA! I am going to start this week, the only thing is, if I'm jumping her, I don't have anyone to take some photos. 

JDI?  

Will try to get some photos of her jumping sometime in the near future


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is adorable! Is she the same little mini that I saw at your old barn? I really like her! My goodness is she ever in nice shape for a pony! How old is she now?

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

so cute omg so cute love her mane


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

She is adorable! I want a mini sooo badly.
But my parents don't want to pay for a horse that I can't ride, ha ha.
One day I'll have one though. :]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> She is adorable! Is she the same little mini that I saw at your old barn? I really like her! My goodness is she ever in nice shape for a pony! How old is she now?
> 
> Congrats on the new addition!


It would have been the miniature you saw! I forgot about that  when are you coming down to visit?:twisted:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Once you get her going over some jumps I will come up and take some pictures of her for sure! 

I really do like her! She sure looks like a sweetheart!


----------

